
Traefik exposed TLS private keys on API - lysp
https://twitter.com/EdOverflow/status/1031267058615508994
======
lysp
Fix PR:
[https://github.com/containous/traefik/pull/3665](https://github.com/containous/traefik/pull/3665)

